
Students: Why You Should Start Up and Inspire the World – Medium - Labo333
https://medium.com/@mathieu.hasum/students-why-you-should-start-up-and-inspire-the-world-a9961d4ea654#.2z90oilgq
======
mpdehaan2
I've done this (and successfully exited a startup) and I think you should
wait. A bit.

Startups generally take a lot of capital, and you do want to make sure you are
building up to some level of savings. If you can do something as a side
project and have it grow to start making money, that is super great - though
be prepared that there is some risk in terms of seeking outside investment
(and that this also takes a large amount of effort).

As such, work in a couple of startups as well as at least a medium size
company (several hundred people or so) and get a feel for how they do
business. Learn what works and what doesn't.

Finally if you do decide to go through with it, be aware your life and company
are going to pretty much merge, which can be more mentally challenging than I
can prepare anyone for - which will affect you even after you're done with
everything.

I think the most important skill you need to learn is instinct, which comes
from seeing a lot of things happen in both good ways and bad ways.

Keep your idealism - build amazing side projects, hone your craft and have
fun. There is no timer that says you have to start something only in your 20s
and software development in the wild is a lot more different than college.

Keep those ideas going, but don't feel rushed if you don't want to do
something right away.

Try to find some cool startups to work for, and learn from them. That may be
enough for you creatively. If you still think you have some revolutionary
idea, go for it. But don't approach it as "I want to do a startup", you should
have some idea that you really really like and want to do for a very long
amount of time, and have a lot of ideas around.

A lot of the attempts to start startups fail because the idea is principally
around "I think this could make money" because we glamorize startups, when we
should look at many of them as just risky ventures between a handful of
people.

That's ok, but you need to eat. And you need to have hobbies and live your
life too.

There's plenty of time.

------
Shio
Nice one :)

